# Is Kannibal the next big thing?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Is this family the real deal or just another Sure Bet marketing campaign?


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

No its just the peoples perception of the birds and strain. When one line of birds starts winning, before you know it, that will be the next big thing. Stick with what is winning for you and if you got the money, go ahead and try to add it with what you have.


----------



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

If they win...they can be as big as they wanna be. 

I never liked this "name" thing in pigeon racing. As a newcommer, I look at a pedigree and sometimes it just makes no sense why a bird 4-5 generations ago is the headline of a bird hatched 10-15 years later. It does show a lineage, but if you're looking at the percentage of blood, it may contain only 1/4, 1/8, 1/16 the "name" bird. 

Kannibaal was a '95 bird. His famous daughter Golden Lady was a '96. Golden Lady's famous son Klein Dirk was a '98, I believe and is 1/2 Janssen/Van Loon on the fathers side. Most "Kannibaal" flown today are grandchildren or great grandchildren of Klein Dirk, who may contain a very small percentage of "Kannibaal" or none at all on the other half of the breeding. All these still mention "Kannibaal" in the pedigree somewhere. 

Yes, I did study the Kannibaal bloodline a bit as I was about to import a hen. The final asking price for the one I liked made me dream of choking the seller. Real dream, folks! That night I had a dream that I and the seller were crossing the Atlantic on a boat with the Kannibaal hen and we got to talking about the price. I ended up choking the guy and pushing him off the boat and the hen flew back to Europe. Don't know why it had to be on a boat and don't know what made me choke the guy, but that's what I dreamt about the night he told me what he wanted for the bird.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

windaidedaviary said:


> If they win...they can be as big as they wanna be.
> 
> I never liked this "name" thing in pigeon racing. As a newcommer, I look at a pedigree and sometimes it just makes no sense why a bird 4-5 generations ago is the headline of a bird hatched 10-15 years later. It does show a lineage, but if you're looking at the percentage of blood, it may contain only 1/4, 1/8, 1/16 the "name" bird.
> 
> ...


That's too funny!

Needless to say, I guess you never got that bird, huh?

Dan


----------



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

I didn't get the bird. Final asking price almost doubled because a half brother placed real high in a race. This was a granddaughter of Klein Dirk bred from a Van Rijn cock. The Kannibaal birds are too expensive, so I'm into Van Rijn's now, hehe.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My prediction is that anything attached to the Ludo name will be the next big thing. You already see the price of the birds and the interest of the birds going up. There is good and bad birds with any strain, family, or name. As long as people search names and not results, we will have mediocrity. key birds are the Key. I am sure some birds with the Kannibal name can't even win a perch much less a race. Others are good. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

windaidedaviary said:


> I didn't get the bird. Final asking price almost doubled because a half brother placed real high in a race. This was a granddaughter of Klein Dirk bred from a Van Rijn cock. The Kannibaal birds are too expensive, so I'm into Van Rijn's now, hehe.


Some other Van Rijn's of interests are Kiezer and Ikon. I would think a guy would do quite well if he aquired say a dozen or so late round youngsters off of Van Rijn to found a loft. Once again beware of chasing birds with names. 

Randy


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Never heard of him! Think about this imagine if ganus didn't buy all those national aces and left them there with the owners! I'm sure topo ikon president ect.. Would be top class pigeons like kannibal has been in Europe! President line won 2nd national ace behind gs of kleinedirk 2008. Like all expensive pigeons no guarentees just more luck!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My take on pedigree is very simple. If the current bird backs up what the pedigree claims, then it is good. I think pedigree is just a guide--a tool. Having a bird with good pedigree doesn't necessarily mean that the bird is a good bird. I think over-reliance on pedigrees is what makes as Americans a laughing joke somewhere in Europe. I think just use the pedigree as one of your arsenals of tools of what you think is a good pigeon. Then stop right there and test the bird. Pedigree is not what makes a pigeon win. It is the bird itself that wins! (Well, you can add handler and luck there as well.)


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I personally could care less what the birds pedigree say. I havn't bought many birds since I was lucky enough to be given a team of birds that won combine average speed back in 1998 and had pretty good results out of their young. But last year I bought a few dreamboy and eurostar birds from OHF and a hollywood bird from ganus caus the price was right and I figured I'd try them and see what happens. The young look nice but I'll see how they do. But other then those few birds I got and, only caus the price was right, did I buy them for their pedigree. The only thing a pedigree is good for is if your planning on reselling the bird. But all the other birds that I have added to my loft are birds that proformed themself not their mother thier father brother or sister but them themself and that seams to be the best way to go. And I'm not talking about one hit wonders I think any bird can get lucky and win a race. I'd rather get a bird that had 6 top ten finishes then that bird that one one race and was never in the clock besides that one win. To me I rather have a consistent pigeon. Caus that consistent pigeon has better odds of getting lucky that one time. And to me any win is luck in a way when your talking about 2000 birds getting let up at the station. Not saying it's all luck you still need a bird in conditon and with the right state of mind but there's so many variables which are out of your control.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

windaidedaviary said:


> If they win...they can be as big as they wanna be.
> 
> I never liked this "name" thing in pigeon racing. As a newcommer, I look at a pedigree and sometimes it just makes no sense why a bird 4-5 generations ago is the headline of a bird hatched 10-15 years later. It does show a lineage, but if you're looking at the percentage of blood, it may contain only 1/4, 1/8, 1/16 the "name" bird.
> 
> ...


Do you know where I can view a copy of Kannibal's pediegree? If his sire was 1/2 Janssen and 1/2 Van Loon, what was his dam?


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

He is hvr I believe. But every pigeon is a janneen LOL goto the pipa site and look at the old jewels of the sky his ped is there.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

klein dirks father's parents were both janssen/vanloons . grand father was de eric Nl 88 and mother was Gentil Nl 91


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> *My prediction is that anything attached to the Ludo name will be the next big thing.* You already see the price of the birds and the interest of the birds going up. There is good and bad birds with any strain, family, or name. As long as people search names and not results, we will have mediocrity. key birds are the Key. I am sure some birds with the Kannibal name can't even win a perch much less a race. Others are good.
> 
> Randy


Hey Randy !!

I sure hope you are right !!!  But, it sure would help with all kinds of glossy magazine ads and a marketing department......


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmm 50 in the mdr. Intresting.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Hey Randy !!
> 
> I sure hope you are right !!!  But, it sure would help with all kinds of glossy magazine ads and a marketing department......


Pigeons are similar to the art world. When a painter stops painting or dies the price of the paintings goes up. Also the world has seen what people are willing to pay for Ludos. The auction put the name at the forefront also. I think we will see ads in the Digest very soon. You might want to put a Smith ad on the front cover. Keep the frenzy going. I know guys in our club think Ludo birds are the bomb and are searching far and wide for family starters.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Pigeons are similar to the art world. When a painter stops painting or dies the price of the paintings goes up. Also the world has seen what people are willing to pay for Ludos. The auction put the name at the forefront also. I think we will see ads in the Digest very soon. You might want to put a Smith ad on the front cover. Keep the frenzy going. I know guys in our club think Ludo birds are the bomb and are searching far and wide for family starters.


I sure hope you are right, but so far the phone has been quiet! 

Dan


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

What I would do is when you get a winner with one of your Ludo's to take a full page out in the digest, and advertise the youngsters for Sure Bet Prices. You do not even need a winner, just a Ludo bird that shows up to a one loft race say two weeks late. If you charge a fair price for the youngsters say $300 each, you will get few takers. The American's need to spend thousands before they see the value in the bird. Say Ganus prices of $3000. Soon you will be able to sell double bred great-great-great-great-great grandchildren of your Ludo winner for say $5000. Thats how it works in America.

My prediction is someone is dreaming up this scheme right now. Dan you might have that loft payed off by the fall. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Correction: Mine That Bird the winner of the Kentuky Derby was purchased for $9,500 as posted in the local News. Who knows the real story. Anyway just goes to show you. 

Randy


----------

